# Unknown pigtail/trouble code 23/ car won't start anymore



## Z31na (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello all, new to this particular forum though I have been a member of others in the past. I own a 1986 300zx na, and I got it started for the first time in over a year last night, though it didn't stay running for long and I started it on ether. Today I replaced the fuel filter hoping it was clogged up, considering it probably hasn't ever been replaced, though as far as I know it didn't help. Today I couldn't get it started with or without fluid. To clear up confusion I am absolutely positive everything I've installed has been done correctly.

There is also a plug which is not plugged into anything. It comes up next to the intake of the throttle body on the drivers side in the engine compartment. I'm attaching a picture of it below, and I followed the wire to the bottom of the coil where I assume it plugs into that, though I couldn't get in there to see due to it being night time. 

f92fa79b-c60b-4be6-bc9e-df3d934342ad_zps4aae0ece.jpg Photo by Z31na | Photobucket

If anyone has any idea what this wire is and where it goes I would really appreciate it. 


The motor does crank, but will not start. Everything electronic works except for the radio, I only get static with no actual frequency but the display works and I know the speakers are good since I can hear static. I'm not worried about that at the time though, just wanted to mention electronics work. So after tinkering with it the past couple hours today I decided to check the ecu codes again since it had been about a week since I last looked. Multiple codes had been cleared since my last check, today the codes displayed were 23, which I believe pertains to either the TPS or idle switch, and 31 which is the ac. Can anyone elaborate on code 23 and why/if it is preventing ignition. 

Thank you,
Tyler


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I can't really make out what connector that is from your picture, perhaps you can take a better detailed one? The biggest mistaken connector is the one for the automatic transmission as it is left unplugged on all manuals. As for your code 23, I would check your MAF sensor. Unplug it, and start the vehicle. It will be difficult to start at first, but then it should idle and run smoothly up to about 2000 rpms. Turn off the vehicle, and hook the sensor back up. If it returns to its previous ailment, that is your issue. I would also check your throttle position sensor. They are cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## Z31na (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll have to get out and take another photo tomorrow when it's daylight, I'll also try the maf sensor test as well. As far as the plug being left for an automatic transmission, the vehicle is already an automatic(for the time being, swap coming soon) so that can't be it.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If I recall, there is a ground that attaches to the distributor with a single blade terminal like that. Check the fuel temp sensor and see if its plugged in, it also has a similar plug.

Start with the basics. You say it won't run, even on ether? Check spark at the coil. Check injector pulse. Check fuel pressure.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like you have a massive intake leak. That boot below the pipe that attaches to the throttle body looks torn to hell.


----------

